# Updated Email Server - for ********.co.uk email



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

For those of you who have a TT Forum email address, we've changed our email software, which forces a username (account name) change.

Please add @TTForum to your Username / Account name to login to your email. Passwords remain the same. If you are having problems, please email me, or PM/IM and I will resolve.

This does not affect your email address by the way!

Rgds

Jae


----------

